
Test and Code 31: I'm so sick of the Testing Pyramid - variedthoughts
http://testandcode.com/31
======
variedthoughts
What started as a twitter disagreement carries over into this civil discussion
of software testing. Brian and Paul discuss testing practices such as the
testing pyramid, TDD, unit testing, system testing, and balancing test effort.

* the Testing Pyramid * the Testing Column * TDD * unit testing * balancing unit with system tests, functional tests * API testing * subcutaneous testing * customer facing tests

